# Burton Cartels



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you can except the stock forward lean, then yes they are.


But that also depends on what you've been cracked up to, to you.............or something like that.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i like mine

and the forward leaning high backs are lovely


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

i like em. if you're not looking to break the bank, i think the cartels are the best bang for your buck.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Well mine defiantly cracked....and lost a load of screws. I remember riding through some mad pow at Sunshine Village in the dive and nearer the bottom I suddenly realise that the heel strap on my back foot has come undone and not from the ratchet side! Seemed like alot of people had a screw problem. I sheared the notches for the forward lean off of the highback as well. They felt good though!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Plastic bindings that will most likely break.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Find me someone that doesnt use any plastic in their bindings...?

Just take care of your bindings and set them up correctly, check screws before everyday and such. Basic stuff you should do with every binding. You can find someone that has had these same exact problems with every binding on the market.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Find me someone that doesnt use any plastic in their bindings...?
> 
> Just take care of your bindings and set them up correctly, check screws before everyday and such. Basic stuff you should do with every binding. You can find someone that has had these same exact problems with every binding on the market.



/agree but everyone has their opinion. I'm a Salomon and Ride fan boy though. But I have never seen anyone break a pair of either of those and I see friend's Burtons fall apart every season.

Edit:
I told my friend last year he shouldn't have bought Cartels then his toe strap fell apart in the Wolf Creek back bowls in waist deep. Fortunately we were extremely prepared but he ended up riding with a ducted taped front toe strape the next day and half. He is in Ride Bindings this year.


----------

